# Pelvicachromis Pulcher Babies - special needs?



## Camaro4Me (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi - I'm one of the dangerous people - I work at a LFS.

We have a Pelvicachromis Pulcher that had babies last week. I removed all the others from the tank as soon as I saw the babes, except what appeared to be the daddy (was also protecting the babes, and would even chase the mom back to the babes if she wondered too far away).

This week, she started getting very aggressive with the other (daddy) fish, so I took him out as well. Mom and babes seem to be doing fine, the babes always stay close to the mom, and spend their days picking at the tank bottom for morsels - but I wanted to ask ...

Is there anything special that needs done for the babes?

Will the mother need to be taken away from the babies as well at some pointm and if so at what age/size of the babies?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

where are all the responces i left???? do you see them, all have seem to disappear


----------



## Camaro4Me (Mar 27, 2009)

You're right - they 'flew de coup'! 

I did get to see them before though.

Welcome to the Twilight Zone!


----------

